# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Bkav Đã chặn được các cuộc gọi lừa đảo từ điện thoại vệ tinh

## blackcatcn

Trong hơn một tuần qua, nhiều người sử dụng điện thoại tại Việt Nam đã bị mất tiền oan vì các cuộc gọi lừa đảo từ điện thoại vệ tinh:wacko:. Chiều ngày 10/10/2012, Công ty An ninh mạng Bkav cho biết đã tích hợp thành công công nghệ tự động chặn các cuộc gọi lừa đảo này vào phần mềm bảo vệ Smartphone - Bkav Mobile Security.:emlaugh:

​Để lừa cước viễn thông, kẻ xấu dùng dải số quốc tế tạo cuộc gọi nhỡ vào điện thoại của người dùng. Dải số này thuộc Hệ thống vệ tinh di động toàn cầu (Global Mobile Satellite System - GMSS) và không thuộc bất kỳ quốc gia nào. Khi người sử dụng gọi lại, dù đầu dây bên kia chỉ mới đổ chuông, cước phí đã được tính với mức lên tới hàng trăm nghìn đồng. Các nhà mạng cũng không thể bảo vệ khách hàng, hoàn lại cước phí vì dải số không thuộc phạm vi quản lý. Điều này gây hoang mang cho người sử dụng.:whistling:

Ngay sau khi có phản ánh về sự việc, các chuyên gia của Bkav đã nghiên cứu và tích hợp thành công công nghệ chặn các cuộc gọi lừa đảo này vào phần mềm bảo vệ Smartphone - Bkav Mobile Security. Phần mềm hỗ trợ cho tất cả các dòng điện thoại sử dụng hệ điều hành phổ biến như Android, iOS, Symbian, RIM (BlackBerry).

​Để cài đặt phần mềm chặn cuộc gọi lừa đảo - Bkav Mobile Security, người sử dụng có thể cài từ các kho phần mềm tương ứng với điện thoại của mình. Cụ thể, với điện thoại dùng Android, người sử dụng có thể tải về từ Google Play, với BlackBerry tải về từ App World, với iOS có thể tải từ Cydia. Hoặc, có thể tải bộ cài từ website mobile.bkav.com.vn Nếu người sử dụng đã cài đặt phần mềm, Bkav Mobile Security sẽ tự động cập nhật phiên bản mới nhất để bảo vệ.

Ông Vũ Ngọc Sơn, Giám đốc bộ phận nghiên cứu của Bkav (Bkav R&D), nhận định: “Các hình thức lừa đảo trên điện thoại di động sẽ ngày càng tinh vi hơn và tập trung vào việc khai thác trực tiếp tài khoản của người sử dụng. Chẳng hạn, lừa nhắn tin đến đầu số trả tiền, tự động gọi điện đến đầu số trả tiền hoặc giá cước cao. Người sử dụng cần trang bị cho mình phần mềm an ninh thường trực trên điện thoại để không chỉ chống virus mà còn ngăn chặn các tin nhắn rác và cuộc gọi lừa đảo”.:emlaugh:

----------

